# Too much protein on Clean BULK diet.



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey all,

Current stats are 90 kgs 8% bf, 5'10

20 years old.

Im about to start a clean bulk diet and i was wondering if its wrong to eat too much protein while bulking?

My diet will be aprox 4300 cals, 400.3 grams proteins, 105.7 fats, 441.4 carbs.

Should i lower my protein intake and increase carb intake? I can hardly hit the macros for carb intake, what carb sources do you guys use?

Thx


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm at your weight maybe as it's pretty much 2g per pound. 1.5g per lb is the most Id have but with a higher carb diet you can eat less.

It's preference, anything extra will get converted to glucose anyway but if swap some for carbs. Fats are good.

My carbs are all gluten free cereal (I could a kilo of cereal with ease lol), long grain rice and the odd sweet potato. Dextrose and waxy maize around workouts.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, thanks for reply, a lower protein intake can hinder my gains anyhow? Just finished a 16 weeks contest diet and i always used 2gr/lb.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

mihudmx said:


> Hi, thanks for reply, a lower protein intake can hinder my gains anyhow? Just finished a 16 weeks contest diet and i always used 2gr/lb.


No but it depends on the overall diet, how much energy you burn and when, what your running. It's also preference. I like mine at 255g and it works for me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Unless you're bulking with anabolics and T3, those calories are a bit OTT, drop some of the protein mate.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

im not bulking with anabolics and t3, just came off tren test mast cycle. I calculated my calories and i need 3500 to maintain. So for a clean bulk i said it will be ok to increase with 20% my total number of calories, and thats how i ended with 4200 cals for my bulk.Still not sure if that is too much.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Protein increases BUN and creatinine levels although this doesn't equate into kidney damage in any way.

It is still a marker and I would suggest going as low as possible not as high as possible with protein.

Carbs are protein sparing so as carbs go up protein requirements go down.

Now I do have some clients going up to 1.5 grams per lb body weight during hard dieting periods.

But for general growing 1-1.25 grams of protein split into 5 servings or so per day is plenty.

Obviously JMO and we ALL have opinions so that's cool.

I just personally never saw any extra gains by going to 2 grams per lb body weight....more farting sure but gains no.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, i understand. thank you for info! But if i go so low with my protein it would be a struggle to eat soo many carbs so i can be in a clean bulk.. i mean 500 grams of uncooked rice provide aprox 300 grams carbs.. So i would have to eat at least that + other carb sources?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I would consider a "clean" bulk a period of excess calories but this excess should only allow for muscle gain and minimal fat gain.

In other words look at how many calories you need to maintain then eat enough surplus to gain .5lb per week if natural and perhaps 1lb per week if enhanced. (overall scale jumps may be higher I am talking about actual tissue gains not water/glycogen storage)

Food sources although important do not equate into zero fat gains.

You can grow fat on brown rice and chicken just like you can grow fat on burgers.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

mihudmx said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Current stats are 90 kgs 8% bf, 5'10
> 
> ...


Hey mate

Reading your clean bulk offseason macros

I am in the exact same boat as yourself right now pretty much

Same stats, although im around 10% not 8% bf

Same height , my weight is 94kg

And my off season macros I calculated them at very similar to yours

protein at 400g, carbs at 400g, fats at 100g

Cals just over 4,000 for me

Still keeping gluten free, dairy free, wheat free

so no bread still unless ezikeal bread and no dairy, I use almond milk and my oats are gluten free oats or Ill use ezikeal cereal

other carbs are brown long grain rice, jasmin rice, honey for oats, sweet potato odd one, and rice noodles gluten free, and vitargo

Ill make lean mass gaining shakes my own with whey isolate 97% and rice or almond milk with oatmeal and cashew butter

Cheat meal on sunday nights fitted into macros on non train day not totaly junk more clean cheats, all u can eat sushi for example

I decided to start cals at 4,000 mark then adjust as the weeks go by upping them.

I am using AAS tho and T3 and GH and after the 1st week my cals dont seem be enough so going be upping them to 4,300 from tomorrow

However Im not eating these macros every train day

This will be on my leg and back and chest and delt days

then off days and arm days will be lower

so carb cycling so my body doesnt get used all the food through the week

thats how I am going at it

Goal is to stay around 10% but get over 16 stone come xmas/jan

How bowt your goals mate?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Reading your clean bulk offseason macros
> 
> ...


My goal is to win the 90kilos category Bodybuilding contest next year on 13 september


----------

